# sub main and economy 7



## tin tin (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies and gents,

This is my first post as i new to the site and just looking for some advice.

I am used to working on new builds with gas, but my potential next job is a house conversion to three flats with electric throughout. There will be a 3 phase supply with an extra fuse for a landlords supply in a cupboard on the bottom floor. Normally this would mean tails from the meter to a switch fuse and then a sub-main up to each flats c/u. My question is if the customer decides to have economy 7 or similar would i have to run a second sub-main for the off peak supply? 

My original planning was to have two C/u in the flats and have the heating and immersion on seperate board incase of future upgrade,splitting the supply with a henly block. They are not wanting storage heaters.


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Hi TinTIn

Think about it!!!

Economy 7 is a tariff - not a supply

So......You have to put in two meters (per flat) one for each tariff and I think a timeclock floats around in their somewhere but it's been so long since I installed E7 I cant quite remember for sure - sorry!!

Try giving the metering supplier a ring eg EDF,EON etc.

Cheers


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Tin TIn


Install just one sub main to each flat. The metering will take place at the switch fuse level.As Dacora mentions - economy 7 etc is just a tarrif. The electricity Co will adjust their incomers to a meter that will accept any additional tails you have installed for a seperate c/u to feed off peak heating and or 'White meter' tarrifs.


Frank


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This thread is from 11/7/2010


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This thread is from 11/7/2010



lets just hope he hasn't been sat waiting for the answer:whistling2:


----------

